# Pandan Leaves



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

Anybody know where I can get some pandan leaves please? (Preferably near green community)

Thanks

DC


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

we get our pandan leaves from spinnys by the springs.
3 minute drive.
They get new shipments in on thursday so today would be the day to go.


----------

